# LCD Display on Moultrie I 40



## kevincox (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks like my LCD display on my Moultrie I40 has gone bad. At Moultries site they say a replacement display is 14.99. Anyone replaced a display and is difficult to do?


----------



## Buckfever (Aug 25, 2012)

I took mine apart to look at it to see if I could see anything obvious and it wasn't that bad to get to. Just don't get in a hurry when doing it, because it would be easy to break some of the small stuff if you get rough with it. Does Moultrie have the parts in stock? I've got one bad too!


----------



## kevincox (Aug 25, 2012)

Buckfever said:


> I took mine apart to look at it to see if I could see anything obvious and it wasn't that bad to get to. Just don't get in a hurry when doing it, because it would be easy to break some of the small stuff if you get rough with it. Does Moultrie have the parts in stock? I've got one bad too!



I have not called them yet. I hope they have the part when I call Monday. The LCD has been getting hard to read for awhile now but totally unreadable today


----------



## papachaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I did a google search on it, they actually have a youtube video on how to replace it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tl6xpf1zK8g

 looks to me from watching it, that one thing you definitely want to be sure of, when you put it back together, make sure the on switch lines up. I have one bad also, when I put batteries in it, I could see just enough to get the date and time set by trial and error, but it's aggravating as all get out to not be able to see anything else. I wrote them about it, they were sending out replacements at one time, but in a week, I haven't heard anything back from them. one thing for sure, as good as the pics are, I'm sure not gonna ever buy another moultrie product. i just can't justify spending my money on something that seems to be designed to fail after the warranty runs out, and yes I let them know that


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 26, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=700225              Its a Moultrie thing!


----------



## goahunter (Aug 27, 2012)

This is very much a Moultrie thing. My uncle, Lucky Buck posted on here last week about his. Moultrie claimed that they could no longer repair them yet any Moultire camera can be fixed for at most $10 yourself. I wrote up a tutorial for him as I took one of his and repaired it so that it worked better than before. I'm an Electrical Design Engineer and the moment I opened the camera i could tell it was cheaply thrown together. The LCD screen problem roots down to the fact that most of the screens they use are not outdoor rated and the constant heatcycling they receive being outdoors causes a piece of conductive tape to separate from the physical screen. If anyone is interested in part numbers and guidance contact me.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 27, 2012)

The Chasingame trail cam evaluation web site forums were very helpful to me.  A while back I replaced 3 of them in the last free batch of parts from Moultrie before they started charging for them.  If Moultrie has the parts, many folks on Chasingame reported they received their parts in a couple weeks.

Since they were out of stock when I requested the replacement parts, it took approx. 5 months to receive the parts & they had no clue when they would receive the parts from the supplier.  It takes some time & patient efforts to be careful & get down to the 3rd circuit board to replace the display after removing 2 other circuit boards layered & mounted on top of it. 

This time of year with so many hunters gearing up for hunting season, their customer service tends to be overwhelmed with requests for help so it may take extra time working with them.

Best of luck to you in replacing yours.


----------



## papachaz (Aug 27, 2012)

I called today and ordered the replacement. they will charge you shipping too. and the lady I talked to didn't like it when I asked if all their products are engineered to fail somehow after the warranty expires. I told her it was obvious with their camera's judging by the tens of thousands of reports on it on the internet.....maybe that's why she waived the shipping for me....said i'd get my new display in a week or so, shipped fedex ground. the last dime of my money I'll ever spend with moultrie, I can assure you that


----------



## imkevdog (Aug 27, 2012)

i have sent back 7 cameras they say they can not fix but will sell me a new one.i have 2 left and the display is going on one and the other will only work with outside power source wont run on the batteries im stuck with gps unit i never got to use camera died before i got to use.will never buy another,i even had to repair the 25 gal boomless sprayer i ordered from them,didnt work when delivered


----------



## papachaz (Sep 6, 2012)

i got my new display and got it installed. I can see how the old one failed now that I have it out, and the new one definitely looks like it's made better. so far, it's working although when I turned it on I got a bunch of zeros on the display, turned it off and back on and it came back on the setup screen.

I'm definitely done with moultrie, that's for sure


----------



## Elmo (Sep 6, 2012)

I replaced mine. It took may be twenty minutes tops! Everything is plug ins. Nothing but some screw drivers are needed.


----------

